# goliath W vs riot



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

so i'm deciding between a 157 goliath W and a 155 riot. i have size 10 feet and could possibly grow a little more and i was wondering if a wide would be too wide for me and i should just go with a normal board or will it not make much of a difference.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the riot will be fine for size 10, the goliath regular will be fine for size 10. the wide will be too big at 26 cm waist width. the riot is a better board as well.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> the riot will be fine for size 10, the goliath regular will be fine for size 10. the wide will be too big at 26 cm waist width. the riot is a better board as well.


You do realize that the Riot has a 26cm waist width as well....


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

Triple8Sol said:


> You do realize that the Riot has a 26cm waist width as well....


The 159 riot has a 26cm waist, the 155 riot which the OP was inquiring about has a 25.2cm waist. Which a 25.2 waist will still be fine for a size 10 boot.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

darkninja said:


> The 159 riot has a 26cm waist, the 155 riot which the OP was inquiring about has a 25.2cm waist. Which a 25.2 waist will still be fine for a size 10 boot.


Oops, you're right, I missed that part of his post.


----------

